# Koan



## OnlyAnEgg (May 5, 2006)

The master walked the narrow mountain path through the mists of the morning. Slowly, the path spiralled up the mountain. Patiently, the master walked until, near the top, he exited the mist and saw the student at the edge of the mountain's highest point.

"I see your problem," said the master. "You have chosen a path with very limited options and, now, you are unsure what to do."

The student replied, "Yes, master. That is true." The student gazed out across the gulf between peaks.

The master said, "Tell me what you saw at the beginning of this path."

"I saw a way, in the trees at the base of this mountain. From the point I stepped upon it, I could see it inclined around and up," the student said, looking toward the master.

"Where did you believe such a path would lead?", the master asked the student.

"I knew it would lead to the top of the mountain, master. I knew it could only lead to this edge."

"And, knowing that, you still chose this path?"

Yes, master," said the student. "It was a trail of great beauty and I truly loved the feeling it gave me to walk it's length. Yet, here I am now, at the edge of the mountain and there is no longer a path."

The master moved slowly in the direction of the student and, with a sly glimmer in his eye, stepped off the edge of the mountain and drifted down, slowly, through the mist until he passed from sight. The student called after the master; but, there was only the distant cry of a bird to return his call.

The student sat down at the edge of the mountain and wondered.

Some hours later, the master walked out of the mists at the top of the mountain and spoke to the student, saying, "It is indeed a beautiful path."


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 5, 2006)

So, the question is: What does this mean to you?  As a Martial Artist?  As a person? As you?


----------



## Carol (May 5, 2006)

WTF?  I don't get it.  I'm missing something.  I feel totally stupid.

And...that's exactly what it means to my training.  There is quite a bit that leaves me saying WTF?  I don't get it.  I'm missing something.  I feel totally stupid.  

At which point I rope in one of my instructors latch on to them.  You and I are going to sweat this out and I'm going to pound on every detail until I do get it.  


Sometimes they oblige me and sometimes they don't.  When they oblige me, I feel "enlightened"  When they don't, I wonder why I'm there.  I don't take "It gets easier" as an answer.  I'm a rather difficult student because I take not understanding something very personally.  

Probably not the answer you were expecting, Egg.   I mean no disrespect at all, and hope this isn't taken that way.  I just don't do very well with the ethereal.


----------



## Lisa (May 5, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> So, the question is: What does this mean to you?  As a Martial Artist?  As a person? As you?



To me the story tells of one martial artist who sees the "black belt" as the end of his journey.  He saw the path and where it would take him.  He has enjoyed the path and the journey but is now stumped as to what to do.  He can not see past the end of the path.  The Master can see that the top of the mountain is only part of the path and that looking past it you can soar higher and continue on.

I could be way off base, I don't consider myself too philosophical


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 5, 2006)

Ladies (and others that may follow): I didn't write this with an answer in mind.  It's not a test.  Your answers are both 'right'.  The purpose of it is to see if there is something within you that is reflected in the tale.

My interpretation is different than both of yours; but, that doesn't make it any more 'right'.  

:asian:


----------



## Explorer (Jun 6, 2006)

The student thought the path ended at the cliff ... it's perfectly obvious the path continues over the edge ... IF you care to take the next step.

climbing my mountain
peering over the summit
another mountain


----------



## MartialIntent (Jun 7, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> So, the question is: What does this mean to you? As a Martial Artist? As a person? As you?


Egg you da man, hehe. Well done for posting this. I can only guess at your reading material and inspiration [assuming you didn't devise this yourself?] This is a great parable and reminds me of the Rorschach Inkblots having a myriad interpretations to any individual. 

I'll give you mine if you like. If I were to see myself as the student, it'd fairly accurately reflect what generally happens to me being so target driven and destination focussed - and I don't mean than in some fantastic go-getter way absolutely not - rather in an impatient, unsatisfied, grass-is-greener way. But normally when I get to the ledge 1). I'm usually *immediately* bored that the challenge of the hill-climb is complete 2). I find that the ledge and the peak wasn't really what I'd thought it'd be and end up disillusioned at the view and wondering what the point of climbing really was and 3). I realize I've missed all the views, the people, the ideas and the worth of the journey on the way. Oh and one other thing, I'd be simultaneously thankful and annoyed. Thankful that the master had made the same journey as I - nothing worse than an empty restaurant or a party with two guests only, however if that other guest is someone important, someone cool or someone with whom I'd have something strong in common, it'd certainly lessen the embarrassment of being the only ones there - but at the same time I'd be annoyed that I'd gone right up that mountain - in my case usually to check the views over the clouds and rooftops and for solitude - only to find some old guy there too asking me questions, hehe. 

But the good thing for me is upon recognizing my disillusionment at the top, I usually fairly philosophically accept the fact of having to traipse back down the mountain again and restart my search for other "better" mountains. My life is a completely cyclical thing and I've absolutely resigned myself to _not_ being happy with the here and now and driving on to something "better". One day though... Actually, that's not true at all, I honestly don't believe there's a mountain for me. Oh well, I'm a good climber if nothing else, hehe.

If I wasn't being conceited with reference to this parable I'd sometimes see myself not as the student but as the master - and not in skill or command of respect in others certainly not, but simply as one who can *sometimes* cause a "student" to think about their ledge experience _another_ way. For me a master isn't necessarily someone who can take allcomers and put them all effortlessly on their faces on the ground but rather someone who can point a student to the high road, or help them to reveal their own purpose. OK fair enough I've got a different view of a master than many folk but there you go... But personally I'd hate to see someone stuck on a ledge, having a tendency in me to take stress, discouragement or disillusionment in others very personally and if I could offer anything - maybe an idea or encouragement to someone else, then to be honest I feel a strong personal compulsion to do so. 

And just one other thing - I think people on hopeless ledges are often those most open to alternative perspectives. 

Good one and lovely traditional art too.

Respects!


----------



## pstarr (Jun 7, 2006)

You have to be willing to jump - and jump into the unknown with only your faith under your belt.

Then you have to actually do it.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 7, 2006)

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> Egg you da man, hehe. Well done for posting this. I can only guess at your reading material and inspiration [assuming you didn't devise this yourself?]


 
Yep.  It's mine 


			
				MartialIntent said:
			
		

> ...and 3). I realize I've missed all the views, the people, the ideas and the worth of the journey on the way. Oh and one other thing, I'd be simultaneously thankful and annoyed. Thankful that the master had made the same journey as I - nothing worse than an empty restaurant or a party with two guests only, however if that other guest is someone important, someone cool or someone with whom I'd have something strong in common, it'd certainly lessen the embarrassment of being the only ones there - but at the same time I'd be annoyed that I'd gone right up that mountain - in my case usually to check the views over the clouds and rooftops and for solitude - only to find some old guy there too asking me questions, hehe.


 
I like this aspect of your interpretation, MI.  Missing the views was a lot of the impetus behind this parable; not so much on the way up, but on arrival.

Excellent, MI   Thanks!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 7, 2006)

pstarr said:
			
		

> You have to be willing to jump - and jump into the unknown with only your faith under your belt.
> 
> Then you have to actually do it.


 
Agreed, pstarr.  Sometimes, though, you have to be shown that you CAN jump.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 7, 2006)

To me it means that the journey only  stops if you are affaid to take the next step, no one man knows the next step in life or beyond and one must live it life without fear of the unknown.
Terry


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jun 7, 2006)

To me it means that for most of us, our limits are self-imposed. They originate
from our own internal belief systems, and can be transcended if we choose to
ignore them, which typically involves what feels like taking on risk. Part of the risk is that it also typically requires change, and change scares most people.

To the student, the end of the path was just that. The end of the path. No options. No way to go further. To the master, the path continued beyond the edge, but in a different form. For him to continue required him to 1) Adapt to the "requirements" of the new path, and 2) Believe in his abilities.



P.S.:   Egg, I absolutely LOVE that picture you attached. I saved the file, but do you know any place where the actual picture can be purchased?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 7, 2006)

MT, I'm don't quite remember where I swiped the image; but, I will see if I can track it down again.


----------



## Last Fearner (Jun 7, 2006)

A koan has no answer - only a path of its own toward understanding, and enlightenment.  Each person's journey down their own path of enlightenment will be different.  OnlyAnEgg's question of "what does this mean to you?" is appropriate in seeking your own personal meaning, understanding, and enlightenment.

The caterpillar crawls on the ground, it's choice of paths are limited by the terrain. If it chooses a path because of the beauty it sees, then the journey will be pleasant. Yet, whatever path it chooses will eventually come to an end, but only an end of that leg of the journey. The caterpillar must not fear the cocoon, for it is not the end of all journey's, but merely a transition into the next journey - - one that is free of restrictions - - with wings to fly wherever it chooses.

In order for the master to understand the choices of the student, he must walk in the student's shoes, and experience what the student experiences. The master might find the view as enjoyable as the student did, and come to appreciate the student's choice of path. The Master is not limited to one path, nor restricted by apparent obstacles in the path.

Do not regret the path you chose to take. It is your path, your journey, and your life's experience.  If you do not like the path you are on or where it leads, then choose another path.  All paths come to an end eventually. Enjoy the experience of your path, and be prepared to move on to the next journey.

CM D. J. Eisenhart


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 7, 2006)

Last Fearner said:
			
		

> A koan has no answer - only a path of its own toward understanding, and enlightenment. Each person's journey down their own path of enlightenment will be different.


 
As a species, we love answers.  I feel the form of a koan provides such, as well as being a thing that may not have an answer.  A koan has as many answers as a circle has tangents.  But, isn't having everything the same as having nothing?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 7, 2006)

koan   

A puzzling, often paradoxical statement or story, used in Zen Buddhism as an aid to meditation and a means of gaining spiritual awakening.

a paradoxical annecdote or a riddle that has no solution; used in Zen Buddhism to show the inadequacy of logical reasoning

A Zen teaching riddle. Classically, koans
are attractive paradoxes to be meditated on; their purpose is to
help one to enlightenment by temporarily jamming normal cognitive
processing so that something more interesting can happen (this
practice is associated with Rinzei Zen Buddhism).


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 7, 2006)

Ok, it's koanesque, then


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 7, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Ok, it's koanesque, then


 
Actually that was not so much aimed at your definition as it was all those expecting an answer. 

Koan, koanesque...what's the difference....

"What is the sound of one hand clapping" would be a Koan, but then again Bart Simpson seems to have answered that one so I guess it would not even be rated as koanesque anymore.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jun 7, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> But, isn't having everything the same as having nothing?



In this world, I think so.....


----------



## Jenna (Jun 7, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> A koan has as many answers as a circle has tangents. But, isn't having everything the same as having nothing?


Like my friend MT above I would also like to pick up this as I think it is a very well made observation you have made and even if you have classed yourself as OnlyAnEgg you are plainly a GoldenEgg 

With reference to earthly material things to have everything is.. judging by Mtv Cribs and the celeb mags.. to liberate you from the mundane and from awful reality and frees you to go where you wish do what you wish and be whom you wish... even despite most of these celebs not having a notion WHAT they are or who they want to be! but similarly to have nothing material at all is to uncouple yourself from the possessions that not only bind you to the one place but force conformity of behaviour and personality - you are what you eat you are the car you drive where you live makes you representative of your street what you wear gets you in somewhere or gets you recognised as a supporter of a team your perfume the music you buy everything we possess is a subliminal or often literal conformity that we are all subject to whether we realise it and accept it or not and to have nothing voluntarily I mean would be to step towards freedom I think but of course this is hypothetical and moot but so what I is just talking here, ha! 

And your observation runs even deeper than that also now I am thinking on it and well done my clever yolky friend because to have everything on the spiritual plane allows the possessor to travel where they wish and understand what they see and experience there but better still to have nothing at all in the spiritual realm would I believe be an unshackling from the binds of ego and personality... the "who we are" and the "how we think" and this I feel would allow the spirit to move as freely as if it had everything... and would maybe permit the fullest experience without the viewing constraints of our particular personality and id that we each of us are boxed and squashed into and to look out into the world we can only do so through the small windows of this personality and ego....

oooh that almost made sense, ha! actually it was quite a staggering moment of brilliant enlightenment in my mind here but then suddenly and cruelly lost in a flurry of pure chocolate strong coffee and too loud music so what you read here is a mere shadow of my wonderfully clever and incisive thoughts LOL, ha  those insects there fluttering outside my window look happier though. Sorry for not answering the question asked but .... what IS an answer anyway? ahh that is the question 

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 7, 2006)

I see two lessons from the Koan.

1)  The path never truely ends, as there is always another way to go from every percieved block.  As others have said, the student could not see that the journey continued when he reached the edge of the cliff.

2)  Don't search for the path, let the path guide you and savor what it has to offer.  When the student reached the top of the mountain, his concern was that there was no where left to go.  He had not truely reflected on his travels, only that his options were exhausted.  The master was able to remind the student to think of the trip, not just the destination once you arrive there.


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jun 7, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> the mountain's highest point.


Moral of the story is there isn't much air at the top of a mountain.

Or,
I suppose it could be the "Every End has a Beginning and Every Beginning has a End" thing.


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 7, 2006)

Carol Kaur - dont feel stupid, i get that all the time. Most people do, the rest are geniuses or fakers.

As for the story::idunno: I liked it, it was beautiful, but I still didn't get it. 
Oh, well. Maybe someday when I turn in to a master like th guy in the story, I'll get it.
 - Until then...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 7, 2006)

No one should feel stupid.  That is not the point at all!

There have been many excellent responses to this post and I am honored to be among you all!

There is no real answer.  As has been mentioned, it will mean something different to everyone and that's absolutely correct.  It can also mean nothing.  That, too, is correct.

Thank you all


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 8, 2006)

Here's one.... 



> Yesterday afternoon, a gentleman paid a visit to the deluded old man. After saluting to each other and just before sipping the first cup of green tea, the gentleman asked a question like this:
> - What is a koan and what for is it, sir?
> - It is like a candy handed out to make a baby who is crying to stop it.
> - Then what for is it after the baby aready stops crying?
> ...


----------

